
Biopic About Computer Scientist Grace Hopper in the Works - ohjeez
https://blog.womenandhollywood.com/biopic-about-computer-scientist-grace-hopper-in-the-works-2612f5a882ab
======
generj
It's cool that Google is financially sponsoring this project. Grace Hopper is
a computer programmer we can all admire, male or female. I imagine I'll enjoy
this film for much the same reasons I enjoyed The Imitation Game (despite
flaws in historical accuracy).

They better include the 'nanoseconds' scene. [0]

[0][http://highscalability.com/blog/2012/3/1/grace-hopper-to-
pro...](http://highscalability.com/blog/2012/3/1/grace-hopper-to-programmers-
mind-your-nanoseconds.html)

~~~
masonic
Don't forget her title as _US Navy Rear Admiral_ Grace Hopper.

------
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive announcements about things that don't exist
yet. On HN, there's no harm in waiting until a thing exists.

~~~
generj
I don't understand this criticism. The thing of substance which exists is this
announcement. The announcement has funding and script information regarding
the film, which makes it sound like the film has a decent likelihood of making
it into theatres.

HN often has threads on new product announcements, or discussions on future
features on major products which don't yet exist. I don't see why movies
should be any different.

~~~
dang
Announcements of new products that exist are welcome. Announcements of new
products that don't exist? Not so much, and I don't think you'll find many
threads like that. If you do, we're not doing our job.

Features that don't exist yet should be the same. An article that went into
detail about the development process would be different, but in that case the
development process itself is the topic. That would be fine for a film or
anything else, if the details are interesting. The OP is just a press release.
In fact, it's taken from [https://deadline.com/2018/02/middleton-media-google-
grace-ho...](https://deadline.com/2018/02/middleton-media-google-grace-hopper-
biopic-1202305817/), which I missed earlier.

